# What is the weight capacity in the bed?



## jhilb (Apr 6, 2005)

2004 Frontier. Short box.

What's the weight capacity of items in the bed? I want to throw a crate engine (crate and all) into the bed and cart it through a few states.

thanks,
jeff


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

jhilb said:


> 2004 Frontier. Short box.
> 
> What's the weight capacity of items in the bed? I want to throw a crate engine (crate and all) into the bed and cart it through a few states.
> 
> ...


For the '04, my Owner's Manual show's roughly 1000lbs for the shortbeds, but there's some variation by type of engine and drivetrain.

I think you should center it above the wheels/axle.


----------



## jhilb (Apr 6, 2005)

jhilb said:


> 2004 Frontier. Short box.
> 
> What's the weight capacity of items in the bed? I want to throw a crate engine (crate and all) into the bed and cart it through a few states.
> 
> ...


Good idea. I should be good. This shouldn't be more than 500 lbs, 550 tops.

Thanks,
jeff


----------



## JoeyS (May 17, 2005)

You will have no problems with it, just drive conservatively.

Believe me, the truck can handle well over 1000 lbs in the bed, but the factory recommends that for people who do it everyday. I have hauled over 1.5 tons of gravel in the back on several occasions in my 98 4-banger. Just remember that stopping distance is GREATLY INCREASED in such situations.


----------



## jhilb (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, appreciate the info.


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

I haul my four wheeler in my bed no problem with my 4 cylinder, but the hills kind of suck as well as the braking distance.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

jhilb said:


> 2004 Frontier. Short box.
> 
> What's the weight capacity of items in the bed? I want to throw a crate engine (crate and all) into the bed and cart it through a few states.
> 
> ...


it's my experience that as long as the suspension does not hit the rubber bushings right below the bed,you can still go. my '99 hits it at about 1500,so a crate motor shouldn't be much problem. 

if you don't mind me asking,what kind of engine?


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

i had my 1990 2.4 d21 4x4 loaded with 15 90lb bags of concrete it was a little slower but it could handle it even with 250000 plus miles on the vehicle. these trucks can handle quite a bit.


----------



## jhilb (Apr 6, 2005)

Chevy, LS6, long block.

Picked it up yesterday. 400 mile trip. Frontier worked like a champ, no problem withthe load at all. My old S-10 would have had a hard time with it.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

good to hear. as long as the suspension doesn't bottom out,the truck should work. i'm actually going to slap a pair of oversized discs on the back and clean up the stopping distance. 

i have a friend who snuck a LS6 with a screw type supercharger under the hood of a 1988 monte carlo SS. 

glad to hear you made it okay


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

I've had 2000lbs in my XE-v6 long bed, and then towed another 3000 in a trailer ... it's a tough truck so don't worry about what the manufacturer reccommends, it can take it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

IIRC, my 98 King Cab is rated at 1350 lbs in the bed abnd 3500 lbs towing for the 5 speed/ KA24DE truck. I have had 2 engines and a transmission ( 231 V6, 305 V8 and TH200) in the bed of mine at once , so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

